# Searching for a Bottom Dweller/Feeder



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Long story short, I'm looking for a bottom feeder for one of my tanks. This tank's between two active rooms in my home, and it just doesn't look the same without something scurrying along the bottom of the tank.

So, to liven it back up, I want to add a bottom feeder again. I don't want corydoras, they were my last bottom feeder, and whatever it is has to be peaceful.

Tank stats:
29 gallon freshwater, some live plants
2wpg lighting
pH 7.2
Heated to about 75'F
Established for almost 7 years

Fauna:
A pair of kribensis
6 rummynose tetras
4 cherry barbs
3 small, young platy
Various snails  

Decor:
1/4" dark, natural colored gravel
Shale rock beds, not exactly caves, but suitable for hiding/territory
1 large piece of viney driftwood

And, of course, I'd be willing to change things up a bit to make the fish happy. I'm really looking for a group of fish. They can be plant eaters (the plants in there aren't worth much and I'm probably going to put more of a hardscape in anyway).

Thanks :smile:


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

I would usually I would go with cories. But for your tank i would reccomend maybe some siamese algae eaters or some ottos and you may want to add some shrimp or maybe a couple of snails but I will leave the rest to the specialist.

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Hmm, SAE get a little big for me. The shrimp would probably get eaten by the kribs...which will not be moved from the tank. The otocinclus aren't a bad idea though, but not quite bottom dwellers. I'll keep them in mind .

Still open to ideas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

If you could find them, some Sidthimunki/Dwarf Chain Loaches would work nicely. They would probably eat snails though, so not sure how much you like them.  They can be hard to find though and might be expensive. They are cute and active and wouldn't bother your other fish.

Other than that.....I'm not very sure.  If you don't want Cories, shrimp will be eaten, and it has to be small enough for a 29g.....hmm

If you have a nice amount of Driftwood, you could get a couple Peckoltia plecos, if you like those. They would probably stay on the driftwood a good bit, but they are very cool looking and some, like Peckoltia vittata only get 4 inches. You could easily have 2.

If you wanted to get something unique-ish and would buy online, these loaches are quite cute: http://www.loaches.com/species-index/schistura-corica and that site says they only reach 2 inches. Franksaquarium.com has them: http://www.franksaquarium.com/brookstreamloaches.htm. You'll have to scroll down. He has the name as Polka-dotted loaches/Neomacheilus corica.

Kuhli loaches would be another option....and probably a cheaper one. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Hmm, I do like dwarf botia. Wal-Mart sold them for a while, but they don't sell fish anymore. lol

I was thinking kuhli, actually. Would they need sand? I saw some at the lfs, and they didn't seem too happy about the gravel in the tank. They were very small though. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Eleven channel catfish. :razz:


If you went with kuhlis, sand would be ideal (They do burrow, right?) but you can get away with a finer, rounded gravel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

I've always kept kuhlis in gravel...they don't seem to mind, as long as they can borruw. Mine also like to hide under plants, rocks, and drift wood...Just get 5 or more...they are social, but it's cute to lift up their favorite cave and see them all piled up against eachother in a giant ball...lol then they panic and go everywhere in the tank in a mad craze :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

11 Channel cats? Hm, tempting... 

Well, I've decided on the kuhlies then. My stocking for this tank has gone up over the past couple days...just noticed that my kribs have at least 20 fry . So, I'll be adding the loaches once the fry are out and about more in the tank.

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

SAE's arent really aggressive, they are wonderful for hairalgae and stuff, but not to interesting. CAE's are the aggressive ones. but anywho...

I like the idea of the botia sidthimunki, they are awesome to watch, VERY active and make a nice school. they sometimes CAN stress fish out just cause they are so active, but i think they would work well in your tank. 

OOO what about!!! Tatia?! they would be a good addition, they hide alot but are reaaaallly cool! http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=367 
if you can find them, they are awesome to have!

ok, well im out of ideas for now, i may come back to this 

I think a harem of lamprologus multifasciatus would really be a treat in that tank though. there may be some issue with the kribs when they spawn, but if you set them up so the shells are on one side of the tank, and the kribs cave is on the other, then it should work. these arent exactly bottom dwellers, but! they will hang out in a harem down at the bottom most the day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Darn you Mike, those catfish are so cute! I might ask my lfs if they could get them. The multies sound awesome too. 

I really do like the idea of the kuhlis or multies. There wouldn't be a problem with adding shells for the multies or more caves for the kribs. Just want them all to be happy and get along . I guess I'll see what it comes down to at the lfs . I'll keep everything in mind. Thanks again!


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I think Kuhli loaches are a great idea. They like gravel just as long as they have a log or something to hide under. Mine even come out sometimes in the day even though they are nocturnal. I keep mine in a group of four, they are not as active in smaller groups.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info . They'll definitely have places to hide, with all the rocks I'll be adding.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

yours probbably were/are mislabeled becase many sp. look very similair


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

I KNOW WHAT YOU SHOULD GET NOW!!!! take a look at these, they are sooo cute! and they stay tiny! 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=432
DO IT!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Those are adorable! And....Franks Aquarium has them. http://www.franksaquarium.com/nanofish.htm  Just scroll down. Frank has like almost everything....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Mike, I'm touched to see that you were considering my fish needs at 2 in the morning . Of course, it was probably nearer 11pm there...

But those...are adorable! Shipping on Frank's is killer though. And hot dang, they change color too! Well, if I can, I will get these guys. And if not now, I'll definitely keep them in mind for later


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

nah, it was definitely 11...or 12...or 1, here , idk. i just remembered them cause we got a batch in and i was like...perfect!!!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Lol... those are cute, but are they active? I bought a raph a while ago because he was cute, and I only see him about once every other month


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

You got some in? Does that mean I get them for free, Mike? 

I think it said on the profile that they aren't *very* active. Or at least you don't see them much. Which is kinda the point here, but they are really interesting


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah, my bumblebee catfish is quite reclusive too, and it looks similar to the fish on that site. I never new those plastic logs and rocks that they sell at Petsmart were hollow until my catfish and loaches started hiding in them.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The Tatia are incredibly nice fish, and fairly easy to keep...but they hide all the time. UNTIL feeding time. They attack food like a colony of sharks! Very cool to watch. However; there is a trade off. Even though they hide all the time, they might still be a good choice if you want to try and breed them. Thier unusal spawning technique is well worth the challenge. The females are internally fertilised (like a guppy). A few days later, she'll lay eggs inside a cave or PVC tube (if provided). I believe that the female provides all of the parental care. Interesting fish if you don't mind the occasional sightings only during feeding time.


----------

